# Fly fishing suggestions..



## Flyman79 (Jul 1, 2014)

Anyone fly fishing Destin to Panama beach area (I'm in Seagrove)

I have an 8ft 4wt, a 12ft 10wt but have been using a 10ft 7/8wt with a 9wt line recently. I have a box of flies and a car..

Any ideas.. I just wanna catch fish..


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

Get into the surf and walk with your rod and fly at the ready! You will occasionally see schools come by. It also really depends on the water clarity as well cus last weekend I was at Grayton state park and it was blown out. I had the same questions when I first got to the area and I think the best advice was just to get out and go fish!


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

Make some friends who have dock lights.


----------

